# my moooooers are growing up!



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Found out today that my other calf is another girl *sigh* oh well
My mom decided to start calling her Reba and it kinda stuck... so Reba mcantire I hope your happy that you have a cow named after you!
Here's some new pics


The two little monster. Liberty on the left.Reba on the right










I'm hiding behind a tree you can't see me. Nananananana










What're you looking at you wierdo


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oo they're so precious!! Just out of curiosity why did you want a bull calf?


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww I love baby cows! They are so cute!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I just found out my calf IS A BULL yay! Riddle i wanted ( and got!) A bull calf because around where im from there's a better market for bulls/ steers than there is for heifers. Not to mention 4h ffa and yra projects. 

Yeah calm waters you say that now but they wont be very cute when they're 1200+ lbs , leaving giant piles of slippery crap and breaking down fences. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL When I was growing up our neighbor would buy bottle babys at the livestock market and he would let us help him feed them it was awesome! But like you said they always grow up. LOL


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

They are so cute! So are you saying now that Reba is a bull? 

I want a mini cow. The only get as tall as my hip.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah. sorry it took me so long to reply... Reba is indeed Rebel. My parents apperantly automatically think all my calves are she cows until proven otherwise...which they were.

CalmWaters we had a bottle baby one time and we named him Leroy but then when we sold him to my cousin he butchered him and brought Leroy burgers over one day and nobody would eat! so i avoid bottle feeding and getting close at all costs! i like my burgers n steaks too much!


----------

